# Female Anavar dose



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello,

I've been asked by a friend at the gym about Var for his fiancé.

Its something I've never researched or looked into for obvious reasons, but I've heard and seen doses used, but want to confirm before I advise him/her.

10-20mg daily at most for 4-5 weeks........?

@Dark sim @MissMartinez @MRSTRONG

Thanks.

Stay classy UK-M


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What effects could a woman expect from Anavar?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5-10mg 12-16 weeks , if any adverse affects are noticed come off it .


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Tell her to stay natty cuz


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

DP


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I would do 10mg for longer, like 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I don't know what a higher dose for shorter would be like results wise though but given it sounds like her first cycle I wouldn't advise going over 10mg.


Thanks.

I wouldn't have imagined for so long.

5-10mg it is.

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> 5-10mg 12-16 weeks , if any adverse affects are noticed come off it .


Thanks mate

I wouldn't have imagined for so long.

5-10mg it is.

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

yes no more than 10mg ed.

the wife ran 10weeks on 10weeks off and 10weeks on. hasnt been on since last year (baby and breastfeeding)

start her on 5mg ed and increase but no more than 10mg ed.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

herc said:


> yes no more than 10mg ed.
> 
> the wife ran 10weeks on 10weeks off and 10weeks on. hasnt been on since last year (baby and breastfeeding)
> 
> start her on 5mg ed and increase but no more than 10mg ed.


Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My wife has done a few courses at 10mg, went upto 15 on her last one but she didn't like it & dropped it back to 10.

Make sure you get high quality/Pharma var


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I would do 10mg for longer, like 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I don't know what a higher dose for shorter would be like results wise though but given it sounds like her first cycle I wouldn't advise going over 10mg.


As above. Be very very careful when choosing labs because so many use winstrol instead of var. A few female friends have found that the hard way when clumps of their hair started falling out. Shouldnt be too hard with a bit of research


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Irish Beast said:


> @solidcecil
> 
> My wife has done a few courses at 10mg, went upto 15 on her last one but she didn't like it & dropped it back to 10.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll be sure to pass this on.


----------

